# Salary expectation for Senior Automation Engineer position



## dhruvpatel (May 13, 2016)

Hi,

I have 5 years of exp. in Automation testing. I have applied for position of Senior Automation Engineer. It is a start up company. How much salary should I expect for this role ?


----------

